# The Mutation XS (Mini X V4)



## Sir Vape (14/7/15)

Hello all

Check what just arrived 



​
*Mutation XS Mini RDA by Indulgence*


The Mutation XS is the newest RDA from Indulgence incorporating the popular trends and adding a few extras. It is very small, for a low profile look, but dont be fooled, this atomizer hits surprisingly hard. It also has an extreme amount of adjustable air-flow options, making it compatible with almost any build. The Mutation XS features upgraded diamond airflow holes to induce vapor swirling, also Indulgence added a bottom airflow feature which creates amazing and precise flavor. The Mutation XS atomizer's deck is made out of 100% 304 grade stainless steel. The deck of the RDA features a uni-deck meaning that the negative posts are milled into the deck for maximum conductivity and rigidity. The 4 post design with huge post holes and upgraded phillips head screws allows for various amounts of crazy builds.

Features:

Stainless Steel
Diamond airflow holes to induce vapor swirling
2 massive bottom feed airflow holes allowing air to hit the coils directly underneath
Airflow is directed underneath the coils
Innovative adjustable airflow
Four stainless positive/negative post 
Uni-Deck design - negative posts are milled into the deck
Redesigned wider top cap - allows the stock drip tip to be wider and standard 510 drip tip
Sleek shallow juice well
Massive post holes
Laser engraved Mutation X Logo
New special mutation wider delrin drip tip included
Extra clear cooling tube adapter
Delrin 510 drip tip adapter included
22mm Diameter


Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/authentic-mutation-xs-v4-mini​


----------



## eviltoy (14/7/15)

Tempted but I think I bought enough hardware for the year now lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

